# Fly Fishing Guide For West Bay



## foballard (Mar 10, 2019)

Looking for recommendations for fly fishing guide in West Bay. Been wade fishing for years but want to get into some fly fishing...


----------



## flynut (Jun 30, 2009)

You might want to try Steve Soule. I think he's still guiding.281-352-6289


----------



## Backcast (Jul 22, 2005)

Clay Sheward 281.745.1578

Steve Robinson 281.734.5847

Baron Boyette 318.282.0061

Danny Scarborough www.houstonflyfishing.com

Eric Trout 409.370.8004


----------



## foballard (Mar 10, 2019)

Thanks for the feedback & quick response!


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Those are all good guys. I would also add Lamarr Scott.

https://www.facebook.com/Redfish-Hu..._context_item_source=100006222816498&fref=tag


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Steve Soule isn't guiding anymore. Hasn't been for a few years.
Danny Scarborough (Houston Flyfishing) moved to DFW area a couple weeks ago.



Clay Sheward (Buggywhippin) just got a new Chittum Laguna Madre so he can take 2 people now


----------



## SKIFFSTIFF (May 8, 2009)

*Skiffstiff on west by guides*

you might want to call Chris Eckerman 713-504-2966
he specialty is new comers to fly fishing from a skiff.
fish with him several times a month.Great repore with clients.
SKIFFSTIFF


----------



## Outearly (Nov 17, 2009)

Eric Chavez at Casting Tales. Great guy.https://www.castingtales.com/


----------

